# Chilli or Chili ?



## adigiampaolo

Hi I would like to ask what is the best translation in Romanian for the word "chili"? Chili or chilli
Many thanks
Adg


----------



## farscape

Are we talking about the the hot pepper?

f.


----------



## adigiampaolo

Yes please hot chilli
Adg


----------



## farscape

This should work then: Ardei iute chili.

Later,

.


----------



## mira ceti

Yes, *ardei iute.

*


----------



## farscape

mira ceti said:


> Yes, *ardei iute.*



Well, there are many different species of hot pepper (ardei iute) and chili is one of them; so is the jalopeno. The standard hot pepper found in Romania is green in colour and the chili is... red and rated higher in SHU, so you need to specify that's a chili pepper. A quick 'net serch shows that "ardei iute chili" is common enough.

Later,

.


----------



## s.culan

To continue this important debate, it seems to me that "chilli/chili" in English is just a generic term for hot pepper, isn't it? Wikipedia seems to confirm. So "ardei iute chili" seems to me redundant: either "ardei iute" or "chili" (the latter a more exotic/pretentious term). Ardeii iuți come in all shapes and sizes, I wouldn't say the green ones have attained hegemony in Romania yet


----------

